# Maybe I'm overlooking - Is HAP land considered public or private?



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

X2 Hap is private.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Good thing you have somebody else with you on your elk hunts!


No worries I navigate with my compass in my metal truck we should be good.


----------

